
Project an Instant Bike Lane with Lasers - naish
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2009/02/lightlanes-lase.html
======
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=437321>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
This previous posting (18 days ago) found by using the search tool:

<http://searchyc.com/laser+bike+lane>

------
jacquesm
That's a beautful little invention!

I wonder how well it operates in the rain, which is when conditions for
bicycle riders are even more dangerous in mixed traffic.

Of course an even better solution is proper bicycle lanes.

------
mseebach
_...there is an established common boundary that both drivers and riders
respect and must stay within_

The laser-projector is mounted on the bike, so I guess the bikelane goes
whereever the bike does?

This, combined with the vigilante-ness of the idea, seems to be a dangerous
cocktail when bikers start acting immortal.

~~~
khafra
Around here, the bicyclists with a shaky grasp of their own mortality aren't
the ones conscientious enough to attach a mobile bike lane; in fact, they
usually aren't really the ones with enough scratch for a $10 laser pointer.

(demographics: ~20% fitness buffs in spandex and helmets, ~30% hipster kids on
fixed gear bikes, ~50% drunks who've lost their license or income)

